# Reapply visa



## ADVICEREQUESTOR

Dear Experienced forum users, 

My hasband got interview call, went to UAE on tourist visa given by consultancy, attended face to face interview in UAE. Given offer, accepted and went for medical.

Nationality Indian. 

He worked in another GCC country and left job after proper cancellation of visa and RP in April 2013.

He was told to provide attested copy of degree, experience certificates, passport copy and cancelled visa page of another country. All provided all of them personally after interview. Security forms filled and photographs provided.

After 45 days got message that everything is OK and he should provide date of joining and they will process employement visa. He provided joining date.

After 10 days got message that his visa has been rejected by immigration. Reasons not given. Now we are analyzing what may have gone wrong.

He has been to UAE 6 times and got VISA on arrival as he had RP of another GCC country. Infact, he went for interview on tourist visa only.

Now 

1>I want to know if visa is rejected then it can be reapplied ( I am presuming that company did not submit the full set of papers may be like all VISA pages of passports showing all visited countries). Surprisingly, they never ask also for all visa pages of passport.

2> Suppose in first application, immigration departmnet needs more papers, then will they ask for it or simply reject VISA first? Company asked only for those pages showing those resident permit cancelation where my husband worked and he provided that. Another pages of passport where UAE visit visa was stamped was not asked and he did not provide accordingly. Can this be reason of rejection? But in this case, they can ask for it from applicant, which is employer here. How do we know which documents they are submitting?

We mailed them all pages, who knows which all pages were attached with application. 

Can company reapply with new complete set of papers now OR once visa is rejected, case is closed. 

Please advice and help. We are a bit stressed.


----------



## rsinner

really sorry for your situation and hope it gets sorted out.

Generally for a residence visa they do NOT ask for all previous visas from all countries - so that is unlikely to be a reason. 
What reason is the HR at the new company giving? Tourist visa is different from residence permit, so getting one does not mean he would get the residence visa.

Was this in Abu Dhabi or Dubai? Given that you have written about a security clearance, it means it is a government company. In Abu Dhabi, these days they have an additional layer of screening where they first see whether the position that the visa is being applied for can be filled by a local rather than an expat - maybe this caused the rejection?
In any case, if the visa gets rejected there is not much you can do. Unfortunately. Speak to the HR, and maybe (a) they could apply for a Dubai visa if possible?, or (b) does the company hire consultants? Maybe your husband can get a contract as a consultant (but he will need to open a company)


----------



## iamkim21

*Confused with the sponsor in visa application. Help😔*

I applied for a visa and typed the company who issued my iqama as my sponsor based on the sample I have seen and also had some inquiries online and told me the same. I am worried now that I should have put the hotel where I will stay in Dubai as my sponsor instead of putting my current employer. I am really confused and scared that my visa application will be denied just because i enter a wrong sponsor. Please help me clarify this issue. Help!😔


----------

